
Alan Greenspan wants the US to go back on the gold standard - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/alan-greenspan-wants-the-us-to-go-back-on-the-gold-standard-2016-7
======
chrisbennet
His policies contributed to this mess, why should we listen to him now?

~~~
gonvaled
Because he did what he did even though he knew it was bad to do what he did,
and now he is telling us what is the right thing to do. It is clearly
described in the article!

What is not clear is if what he is telling us now is the really right thing to
do, or if in 30 years time (he'll be just 120!), he will tell us what it is
that we really should be doing.

